# Coyote Diaphragm Calls



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Who likes these calls. I don't. My buddy and I haven't had any luck using these calls. If you have please let me know and how you did it. I would really like to become a diversified caller. Well please reply with any info.

Good Luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I have never used a diaphram call for coyotes but it would be nice to have two free hands as you call. But i would recomend and open reed call, brand= Randy Andersons line of callls

:sniper:


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the advice I will try that.

Good Luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I actually called in my first coyote using a diaphram call. I tried to mimic what I thought sounded like puppy whines. You can also do a distress call, a kind of weeeee-weeeee sound. Diaphrams aren't as loud but I have only used it when calling river bottoms. They are useful if there's not a lot of wind and you are calling in close quarters. You need to practice with them a bit, plus yes it frees up your hands and limits the movement you make when you call.


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I will tell my buddy squalsqualbang and we will try that.

Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I use triple reed diaphram calls. They are the same ones I used in the spring for calling turkeys. You can howl, yip, and do distress calls with them. I can do a rabbit, fawn and pup distress with them. They're a really versatile call once you get used to them. Just practice on your way to work or when you have the house to your self. Women and children don't like to hear the sounds animals make when they're dying for some reason... :lol:


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks I will try that I use a triple reed for turkeys too. Why do you say women and children don't like seeing animals die. My girlfriend is one of the best hunters I have ever seen. Last weekend she got a double on yotes.

Thanks again, and as always Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

He isnt lying she is a hunting son of a gun. I have purchased a coyote diaphram call and have found that i can make the same sound with my turkey call so at least for the one i tried its a waste of money. c ya bro

:beer: + :sniper: =


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

When you do the barks and howls, try adding in your voice to the mix. This sets up a sympathetic vibration on the reed and makes it sound very realistic. You'll like it.


----------

